# Calico Silkies!!



## KatieW1996 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi! I am curious if anyone can tell me how to achieve the coloration that is consider to be a Calico silkie. I have worked with silkies for a long time now. I have had just about every silkie color there is. I am trying to figure out now what colors I need to cross to be able to get the calico color now.
Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Buff and blue or buff and black, if I remember right. It's been a while since I raised them and the discussion was ongoing trying to figure out how to get consistency. Consistency was needed to be able to show them.

I'll have to do some digging. I think the more red colored buffs played a big role in that tri color.

Although buff and blue got another color combo that I can't remember the name of right now. It was a light blue body with a darker head. Porcelain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I remember from back then is people mixing colors together that were not supposed to be mixed and ended up with the tri colors.


----------

